# New Maglite Spectrum Series in warm white and colored LEDS



## xxo (Dec 23, 2017)

Mag has come out with a new "Spectrum Series" available with red, green, blue or warm white LEDs:


http://maglite.com/shop/flashlights/specialty.html


.....not sure if there will be much interest in the colors, but the warm white might be interesting.


----------



## Boris74 (Dec 23, 2017)

I’d like to see them in the C cell size at least too. Maybe someday. The XL50 would be interesting in warm white.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 23, 2017)

xxo said:


> Mag has come out with a new "Spectrum Series" available with red, green, blue or warm white LEDs:
> 
> .....not sure if there will be much interest in the colors, but the warm white might be interesting.



Wow! So, they're only 5 years behind the competition, now?

I still don't understand how they're still in business. Around here, most department stores replaced them with other (cheaper) brands a few years ago. You can still find them in some stores, but they're ridiculously expensive for what you get. I'm not sure who buys them anymore.

Well, they come in colors like pink, so maybe that's their niche.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 23, 2017)

I looked at all of the warm white models, and not one of them listed the lumen output or throw specifications. And all of them had 'No' listed as Power Management. They don't say what Power Management is, but I am going to assume (I know!) that's another word for regulation.


----------



## gurdygurds (Dec 23, 2017)

Cool! Interested to see just how warm the warm white models are.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 23, 2017)

I'll definitely be checking out a warm XL50.
Maybe a Solitaire in time.


----------



## stephenk (Dec 23, 2017)

Whilst it's good to see warm white available again in non li-ion lights, these represent poor value for money compared to a $15 Convoy S2+ with 7A emitter.


----------



## maglite mike (Dec 23, 2017)

It would be nice to see warmer tint in the Maglite C and D cell line. The ML 300 line isn't terribly cool but I would like it's a a bit warmer like my malkoff lights. I'm just not a fan of cool lights. Although the ML25 does appear a bit warmer to the eye.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Dec 23, 2017)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Wow! So, they're only 5 years behind the competition, now?
> 
> I still don't understand how they're still in business. Around here, most department stores replaced them with other (cheaper) brands a few years ago. You can still find them in some stores, but they're ridiculously expensive for what you get. I'm not sure who buys them anymore.
> 
> Well, they come in colors like pink, so maybe that's their niche.



For the average punter the name Maglite is probably still the first thing that comes to mind when they think about a decent torch. It also has ‘made in the USA’ appeal.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 23, 2017)

XR6Toggie said:


> For the average punter the name Maglite is probably still the first thing that comes to mind when they think about a decent torch. It also has ‘made in the USA’ appeal.



The key word is "average" toggy. The purists here don't get that. 
Millions of people equate Maglite with big ole clunker ball bat sized deals with light bulbs. And to this day that is Maglites target audience. 

Some would say a $30 flashlight with only 500 lumens is not a value compared to a $12.99 light with 1400 lumens. But to the Mag audience who I can personally attest will lose their $12.99 bogo light in 45 days and not really care. But you can bet a Pepsi that same group will look high and low in an all out search for that $35 Maglite. I saw it a number of times this past summer on various construction projects. And you'd be surprised how many will spend that extra $12-22 dollars in order to obtain a US built flashlight.


----------



## XR6Toggie (Dec 23, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> The key word is "average" toggy. The purists here don't get that.
> Millions of people equate Maglite with big ole clunker ball bat sized deals with light bulbs. And to this day that is Maglites target audience.
> 
> Some would say a $30 flashlight with only 500 lumens is not a value compared to a $12.99 light with 1400 lumens. But to the Mag audience who I can personally attest will lose their $12.99 bogo light in 45 days and not really care. But you can bet a Pepsi that same group will look high and low in an all out search for that $35 Maglite. I saw it a number of times this past summer on various construction projects. And you'd be surprised how many will spend that extra $12-22 dollars in order to obtain a US built flashlight.



I think it’s the same logic with other things like cars and household appliances. There are always shinier annd flashier options but for some people a ten year old Toyota HiLux or a Maglite are enough to get the job done.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 24, 2017)

XR6Toggie said:


> I think it’s the same logic with other things like cars and household appliances. There are always shinier annd flashier options but for some people a ten year old Toyota HiLux or a Maglite are enough to get the job done.



Exactly.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 24, 2017)

If you ask 10 people on the street to name a good flashlight brand, I'm sure most of them will say Maglite if they can come up with a name at all. 

I have nothing against Maglite because I started collecting lights with Maglite. I can remember buying my first Maglite decades ago, and it felt like such a thing of quality decades ago, and even though the world has moved on, I still have a fondness for the brand as "my first" 

I think there is a certain charm you can still buy a 6D club which happens to light up.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 24, 2017)

There is no doubt that Maglites exude sturdiness and quality. The sticking point for me was always the zoom. I couldn't see the need for it, and hated the artifacts it put into the beam. Since I have no need for a stealth club, and have better small lights (at least in my opinion) I am done with Maglites. I will recommend them to someone who isn't up to dealing with Li-Ion cells and their associated arcanery, but you won't see me buying any.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 24, 2017)

warpdrive said:


> If you ask 10 people on the street to name a good flashlight brand, I'm sure most of them will say Maglite if they can come up with a name at all.
> 
> I have nothing against Maglite because I started collecting lights with Maglite. I can remember buying my first Maglite decades ago, and it felt like such a thing of quality decades ago, and even though the world has moved on, I still have a fondness for the brand as "my first"
> 
> I think there is a certain charm you can still buy a 6D club which happens to light up.



As much as my tastes have greatly matured, I've come full circle with Mag Lite.
A long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away, I thought of MagLite as a truly high quality light. Then as I grew up and got more into flashlights, the big hole in the middle of the beam and all the artifacts on Mini MagLite incandescent made me think they were trash.
Fast forward and I've come to appreciate the old school Mini Mag AA as a classic in its own right. Where I keep all my high end and favorite lights, there is a Mini Mag AA and a SureFire 6P both incandescent representing for the classic old school lights.
The MagLite Solitaire was my first keychain light. I could totally dig on a warm white version of it because the Solitaire LED actually has a much better beam pattern than the incandescent did, but I pretty much hate cool white light.

For the price I wish they had glass lenses.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone know where to find glass lenses for the Solitaire and/or the Mini Mag AAA?
Or does anyone know the dimensions of the lens on those two lights?

It's easy to find glass lenses for the Cs and Ds as well as the Mini Mag AA...


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Dec 24, 2017)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Fast forward and I've come to appreciate the old school Mini Mag AA as a classic in its own right. Where I keep all my high end and favorite lights, there is a Mini Mag AA and a SureFire 6P both incandescent representing for the classic old school lights.



I liked the 4-D and 4-C Mags, and I still keep batteries in mine. Sturdy, reliable, a good switch, and reasonably bright. But I never liked the Mini Mag. It wasn't very bright, compared to the D cell lights you could get at that time. And it had a habit of needing a couple of knocks to get it to full brightness. Bad switch? Unfortunately, a trend that mag carried into their mini mag LED lines.


----------



## Timothybil (Dec 25, 2017)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Anyone know where to find glass lenses for the Solitaire and/or the Mini Mag AAA?
> Or does anyone know the dimensions of the lens on those two lights?
> 
> It's easy to find glass lenses for the Cs and Ds as well as the Mini Mag AA...


Have you checked flashlightlens.com?


----------



## flatline (Dec 25, 2017)

I still use the purple minimag my wife gave me when we were newlyweds in 2001. Of course it has an LED drop-in, a glass lens, and some 3rd party forward tail switch now, but the resulting beam shape and color is one of the nicest in my collection. It sits proudly on my night stand and is my go to light when the cats are bad during the night. It was my only EDC light from 2001 until about 2010 (and it shows it).

20 - 30 lumens is plenty for most indoor uses (especially at night) and the run time is sufficient that I charge the batteries monthly out of habit rather than necessity. I see no reason to replace it with something newer.

Would I buy another Maglite for my own uses? Probably not, but I would still recommend them as a decent reliable light if someone asked.

--flatline


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 25, 2017)

Timothybil said:


> Have you checked flashlightlens.com?



I did, but I'm not sure of the diameter of the lenses in the solitaire or the Mini Mag AAA. I suppose if I had a caliper I could just disassemble one and take a measurement, but unfortunately I haven't got a caliper...


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2017)

16.15mm for the aaa minimag. He'll make a Solitaire one for 15¢ per mm. Send him an email for that. 

Go there, click on "categories", then "Maglite applications" and you'll see each size/model listed. Nothing for Solitaire is listed, probably due to lack of interest in the incan version. But now that the LED version is out he may make up a batch. 
When I requested custom sized for ML25's he added that size to the Mag lineup and charged me normal price.


----------



## LeanBurn (Dec 25, 2017)

Each item is missing the performance details....Once they fill that in and the retail cost, we'll see how it stacks up.

I'd consider a warm Solitaire depending.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Dec 25, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> 16.15mm for the aaa minimag. He'll make a Solitaire one for 15¢ per mm. Send him an email for that.
> 
> Go there, click on "categories", then "Maglite applications" and you'll see each size/model listed. Nothing for Solitaire is listed, probably due to lack of interest in the incan version. But now that the LED version is out he may make up a batch.
> When I requested custom sized for ML25's he added that size to the Mag lineup and charged me normal price.



Thanks! I did finally see that on the website. The only thing that threw me off was it says the custom stuff is either 2 or 3 mm thick which would be too thick for the Solitaire.

I wonder how warm it will be. MagLite says it's similar to sunlight which would be simply splendid.

I'm also curious what the LED die size will be. Between the XL100, XL200, and XL50, I'm pretty sure they are all using the same reflector. However they all have different beam patterns which I believe is entirely due to differences in die size and hieght. I'm hoping its larger than the LED in the regular XL50. The hotspot is super tight and really bright but it kinda gives you tunnel vision. Great throw, but I prefer a floodier beam myself.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 25, 2017)

If the warm MiniMags are single-mode, those would be just about unbeatable gifts for seniors..


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 25, 2017)

Definitely an interesting addition to the Mag line up.Thanks for pointing these out xxo! Not sure if I will get one but I wouldn't mind picking up a few at the right price. Curious to see the warm white. As a neutral fan I would like to see a neutral/warm LED incorporated into Mags regular models. I have to think the color models are going to be a very limited market not really appealing to the usual Mag buyer.I wonder how long Mag will carry them in the line-up?


----------



## scout24 (Dec 25, 2017)

I looked for these in the very limited selection in my local Home Depot, no luck. Either they're not in the supply lines yet, or they're not going to carry them. Wouldn't mind the 2C twisty-only I picked up being a warm white...


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 25, 2017)

Z Battery hasn't gotten them yet.

I suspect Mag will do like they did the ML25. They made a batch of xxxxx in each style be it IT or LT in 2 and 3 cell length. If this style or that sells well they'll make more. Say like the 2 cell incan version that they made like 50 thousand or so in 2016 (I speculate the batch size). Serial numbers at 12-15 thousand can still be found in some stores. The 2 cell LED version in places like Wally World have serial numbers in the millions yet in March of 016 I acquired #071 in the incan and #1284 in the LED. 

So they'll probably do the same for the minimag and XL50. I suspect they'll be very similar in tint to the already neutral leaning ML50's and 300's that are far, far away from a Streamlight copy paper white or the former Maglite cool with a hint of blue.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Dec 25, 2017)

I suspect we won't see these at most of the B&M retailers but hopefully some of the regular online stores will have them. If I walk into Home Depot or anywhere similar and see them I am sure I will end up one or two......


----------



## xxo (Dec 27, 2017)

Could be wrong but, I kind of doubt that these will ever be carried by the big box brick and mortar stores, especially the colors. Warm white may catch on, but I kind of doubt that too......most of the public seems to prefer cool white, but this may be changing and Mag is moving towards neutral white on their ML25, ML50 and ML300's.


----------



## maglite mike (Dec 27, 2017)

xxo said:


> Could be wrong but, I kind of doubt that these will ever be carried by the big box brick and mortar stores, especially the colors. Warm white may catch on, but I kind of doubt that too......most of the public seems to prefer cool white, but this may be changing and Mag is moving towards neutral white on their ML25, ML50 and ML300's.


XXO would you consider the ML line to be cool ? I feel the ML25 is a bit warmer then the ML 300. I prefer warmer light.


----------



## xxo (Dec 27, 2017)

maglite mike said:


> XXO would you consider the ML line to be cool ? I feel the ML25 is a bit warmer then the ML 300. I prefer warmer light.




I would say they are cool, but a lot closer to neutral compared to older LED Mags. My ML25 is also more neutral than my ML300, which is not bad either. With Mags there is also some tint lottery, as might be expected considering they make millions of lights.

Personally I like neutral tints. I'm not a tint snob but given a choice, I'll take neutral or at least close to neutral over cool _or_ warm.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 27, 2017)

To me the 016 lineup were neutral tinted. Now my XL50 was a pre 016 model, so they too may have gone to more neutral tint. Maybe you guys have experience there.

I see perhaps Bass Pro Shops or Cabelas carrying the colored beam'd lights. Maybe some cop stores. It wouldn't surprise me to see some in certain WalMarts or at least on their website where they mail it to you or send it to your local store. I've bought several "not available in stores" items from the WalMart site including my stainless steel wedding band that was a style only available online. (Their website is a miniAmazon.)

We should know by spring/summer what's what.


----------



## wacbzz (Dec 31, 2017)

I ordered the warm white AAA last night, supposed to be here around the 6th. 

I’m kinda excited about this light...maybe we can now stop reading about how “far behind” Maglite is in regards to LEDs.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 31, 2017)

I guess I'm a little late to the party here but still wanted to comment.

What would be the use of green or blue? I can't see a market for them at all but maybe I'm wrong.

The red is nice but it's too bad it's only red. They should have a backup red LED that is switchable so it would be white most of the time with red when needed. I can't see anything but a tiny market for a dedicated red light.

The warm however is long overdue but very welcome. I wish they would have done it on their full size lights too but I imagine the XLs are selling much better these days than the big old Ds and Cs since the run time on the LEDs is so great. I think it would have been super helpful if their marketing department did more to explain the benefits or even look of a warm light as compared to the cool tints they normally run. The vast majority of consumers have NO idea what a warm LED even is. If they would have run a nostalgic marketing campaign comparing the tint to a bulb and showing some nasty cool tints they probably would have slayed their primary competition, cheap, Chinese lights. Just goes to show when you have a good name marketing isn't that important. Reminds me of the 70s, 80s, and 90s GMs and Fords. Hopefully like Ford and GM Maglite can make a resurgence one day.

Like others have said there are better lights out there for less $$$$ but the Maglite name soldiers on. I'll try one, probably an XL50, for nostalgia purposes but I can't see this being an EDC for me.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 31, 2017)

wacbzz said:


> I ordered the warm white AAA last night, supposed to be here around the 6th.
> 
> I’m kinda excited about this light...maybe we can now stop reading about how “far behind” Maglite is in regards to LEDs.



It's a step in the right direction. Now they're just behind instead of far behind. 

EDIT: Also wanted to mention too, the prices on Mag's website are always 2 X too high. They do that to deter people form buying directly from Mag instead of going through their distributors. Expect to see these lights for about half the cost when they hit Amazon.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2017)

wacbzz said:


> I ordered the warm white AAA last night, supposed to be here around the 6th.
> 
> I’m kinda excited about this light...maybe we can now stop reading about how “far behind” Maglite is in regards to LEDs.



Man it aint even 2018 yet and I've got like 15 lights on my list. These are high up there. 

Around here, we'll likely never hear "Maglite isn't behind" unless they ever decide to join the flashion industry and offer gimmick of the month products. Even then some will find something to disagree about them.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 1, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Around here, we'll likely never hear "Maglite isn't behind" unless they ever decide to join the flashion industry and offer gimmick of the month products. Even then some will find something to disagree about them.



Even if they officially supported something other than alkaleaks, would at least bring them into this century. And maybe flat regulated output, on 2 or 3 different output levels? (Bring them up to 2010.)

Warm tints is a good direction, though... depending on the tint. (Of course, they had warm tints back in the 1990's, when they used incan.)


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks for making my point....


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 1, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> I ordered the warm white AAA last night, supposed to be here around the 6th.
> 
> I’m kinda excited about this light...maybe we can now stop reading about how “far behind” Maglite is in regards to LEDs.



Where did ya order it from? I'm stuck between an XL50 and a Solitaire. I know I'll get more use out of the Solitaire though.

Also, does anyone know what purpose the green or blue lights would serve?


----------



## Mike 208 (Jan 1, 2018)

Per Mag's website:

"Blue is the preferred light source for pilots, great for reading maps in low light or no light environments. Blue light provides great detail and does not wash out symbols, notes or elevation markers on maps. Used by hunters for blood tracking. Forensic personnel and crime scene technicians use blue light to detect bodily fluids."

"Green is great for outdoors as animals, insects and fish typically do not react to seeing a green light source. Visually your eye responds better to seeing green and blue colored lighting. Protects your night vision typically associated with using white LEDs for extended periods of time."

Hope this helps.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 1, 2018)

Interesting, I must have missed that.

I always thought red was the preferred color for pilots and other folks that need their night vision.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jan 1, 2018)

all posted above about blue green and red is correct. Red is best for preserving night vision for general purpose use on the ground(usually). Most folks naked eyes adapt to the dark naturally no matter if they are aware of it or not. Red is supposed to illuminate well while still preserving your naturally adapted night vision(focus basically). 

Switching to low red light at night to identify something for example from off to on and back off quickly your eyes do not either have to re adjust to the dark or readjust as much. That is just one of the main uses and principles for good quality lower output RED lights. 

But of course everybody is different. The reality is that FAR more of all humanity are color blind in varying degrees of severity. It is the monkey wrench that either makes life MUCH easier for one end user but the exact same Red beam LED flashlight to somebody else may just look like a confusing BLUR.

Most of humanity has at least 1 form of permanent UV damage right on their own corneas and never even know it as well. I have filled thousands of prescriptions for some very severely visually damaged patients that well...just never bothered to even get a single eye exam in their entire lives until they somehow make it to my office by driving themselves there. THAT BAD. 

the colors that most RGB type emitters put out are technically barely close to actual R G or B. They have indeed come a very long way quite recently though it is about time! I personally have my eye on the NW XL50....hmmm...

if you do indeed need an R G or B light the best, yet unfortunately not easy to do for most folks, way to ensure that they meet their R G or B expectations is to hold a copy in their own hands and use it with their own eyes. 

Mags XL50 has come an EXTREMELY long way! One thing that they better have done with these new RGB NW XL50's is finally fixed that rattling noise that every XL50 has when you move one even remotely quickly. A quality glass lens SHOULD at least be an option. But hey...I must have had a dozen Mag XL's I used for actual work cause it was still a better beam than a cheap incan. 25 bucks? Of course they fly off any big box shelf...


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm up for a green mini mag when they hit the distributors. Hope somebody posts when that happens.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 3, 2018)

The Solitaires just hit everyone's favorite auction site at $19 free shipping. 30% off of Mag's posted prices is pretty common. I haven't seen any other models for sale yet.

I'm prob not going to order one just yet because I'm spent out for the month and might just wait for the XL50.


----------



## xxo (Jan 3, 2018)

CelticCross74 said:


> Mags XL50 has come an EXTREMELY long way! One thing that they better have done with these new RGB NW XL50's is finally fixed that rattling noise that every XL50 has when you move one even remotely quickly. A quality glass lens SHOULD at least be an option. But hey...I must have had a dozen Mag XL's I used for actual work cause it was still a better beam than a cheap incan. 25 bucks? Of course they fly off any big box shelf...




Now if Mag would come out with a 1 AA XL50, they would really have something! I don't like the idea of using 3 AAA's and a battery carrier when you can basically get the same power from a single AA in a slightly slimmer form factor, but that's just me.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 3, 2018)

Wow...its only $53 on the Canadian site. Boo.


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 3, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> Wow...its only $53 on the Canadian site. Boo.



Holy smokes that crazy money! I could prob make a second career out of importing these for half the price.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 3, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Holy smokes that crazy money! I could prob make a second career out of importing these for half the price.



Yeah, cost is another reason why I hate mags. Ridiculous prices for them in Canada, for a very simple light. Maybe in the US they make more sense. Well, at least where price is concerned.

You don't really see them very much in Canada any more. They used to be in every store 10 or 15 years ago. They were pricey back then, but there wasn't much competition. Now, there's a huge number of very good flashlight manufacturers, most of them less costly.


----------



## flatline (Jan 3, 2018)

Target has the 47L Solitaire in the Memphis area. I did not happen to see the price (it was clearly on the wrong peg, but I didn't have time to hunt down the correct peg for it).

--flatline


----------



## LiftdT4R (Jan 3, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Yeah, cost is another reason why I hate mags. Ridiculous prices for them in Canada, for a very simple light. Maybe in the US they make more sense. Well, at least where price is concerned.
> 
> You don't really see them very much in Canada any more. They used to be in every store 10 or 15 years ago. They were pricey back then, but there wasn't much competition. Now, there's a huge number of very good flashlight manufacturers, most of them less costly.



Maybe I can get Ricky and Julian to bring a few truckloads in.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 4, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> Maybe I can get Ricky and Julian to bring a few truckloads in.



We'll take their regular cash crop, but please keep those $&%^$!! mags on your side!


----------



## sween1911 (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool to see new Mags. I'll always be a Maglite fan. I don't have a purpose for a strictly red/blue/green version but the warm white looks cool.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 4, 2018)

In the old days pilots had a small light with optional red filter. I suppose that is why the popular notion of pilot flashlights having a red filter... because that was the only choice. These days they have a choice. 
I have found I see better with a dim blue than dim red. Also it seems I can be more stealth with blue because I can see more with less output, thereby less likely to give away my position at a distance with a dimmer light. 

Green? Some prefer that as their filter for various reasons. Some say it works better for them than red or blue. Yeah, I can understand that. 

Why did Mag do colored lights that only have that one color? Perhaps the same reason they did incan ML25's when the LED versions came out. A niche market nobody else had tapped into. 
Big seller? Probably not, but to the person who wants a flashlight that only puts out a green beam Maglites minimag has a good reputation at being a reliable, US built flashlight for a big box store price. 

I speculate the sales of the incan ML25 in 2016 played a role in their decision to put out warm LED lights in their popular, small flashlights. They did a white LED ML25 and a warm tint incan. Perhaps it led them to think perhaps the consumer market is wanting the classic Maglite era incan tint with a more modern output. That puts them in a class by themselves all by themselves, at least for now...
Warm tinted _consumer marketed_ flashlights, not to be confused with the _hobby marketed_ like those popular here at CPF. 

Who knows? Maybe it'll open doors for the hobby marketed lights to enter....


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 4, 2018)

LiftdT4R said:


> The Solitaires just hit everyone's favorite auction site at $19 free shipping. 30% off of Mag's posted prices is pretty common. I haven't seen any other models for sale yet.



Thanks for the heads up! Got one on the way. I hope I like it. $19 isn't that bad honestly. If that's too expensive I won't mention my other lights here... [emoji41]


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 4, 2018)

The spec under Mini Mag says takes AAA. Typo, or are these not 2 AA Mini Mags?


----------



## lumen aeternum (Jan 5, 2018)

spec under mini mag says takes AAA. Typo or are these NOT 2x AA Min Mags?


----------



## Guitar Guy (Jan 5, 2018)

I was kinda eyeballing the 2 AAA one. I wonder why there are no lumen or run times posted, or am I missing it somewhere?

JT


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 5, 2018)

^me too, always have a 2aaa maglite near me, definitely want an aaa-ww. 

But i always look forward to new developments by maglite, & the agitated reactions they elicit. I mean it got mad in here _immediately_, and over and over again. Like the dry heaves.


----------



## Brutus (Jan 5, 2018)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> Even if they officially supported something other than alkaleaks, would at least bring them into this century. And maybe flat regulated output, on 2 or 3 different output levels? (Bring them up to 2010.)
> 
> Warm tints is a good direction, though... depending on the tint. (Of course, they had warm tints back in the 1990's, when they used incan.)



If they make it a chargable and add perhaps 2x 10440 and a decent output, it would be a good light. If it had different outputs I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## bigfoot (Jan 5, 2018)

Late to this thread, but thanks for the heads up & glad to see they are offering these. :thumbsup:

When you start looking for lights that will specifically do red, green, blue, etc. it's kind of a limited market out there -- especially if you want U.S. made. Kudos to them for taking the initiative. I wonder what the output and wavelength will be for the red Solitaire; looks like they haven't updated the specs page yet. (Hopefully not too bright, considering its intended audience.)

Pssst... and hey Mag-Lite, if you're reading this -- what would also be really nice was if there was a colored lens filter kit for the Mini Mag 2xAAA and Solitaire.


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 5, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> I ordered the warm white AAA last night, supposed to be here around the 6th.
> 
> I’m kinda excited about this light...maybe we can now stop reading about how “far behind” Maglite is in regards to LEDs.



Ordered mine yesterday too. I've been hoping Maglite would come out with something interesting....Their regular LED lights are harsh and uninspiring. If I like this one, I'll order the warm XL50 when it comes out. I am a sucker for a "made in USA" flashlight and buying Maglite beats paying Surefire prices.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 5, 2018)

badbs101 said:


> Ordered mine yesterday too. I've been hoping Maglite would come out with something interesting....Their regular LED lights are harsh and uninspiring. If I like this one, I'll order the warm XL50 when it comes out. I am a sucker for a "made in USA" flashlight and buying Maglite beats paying Surefire prices.



I rather like the tint on my regular LED Solitaire that I bought a couple months ago - much nicer than the tint on the 2AA Mini Mags that I bought a couple years ago. The color rendering when looking a wire harness with different color wires is quite good, as well. I don't recall if it's a 37 or 47 lumen version. I'll likely wait for some reviews on the Solitaire warm white and until I see them in local stores before I seriously consider buying one as a replacement for the one I have.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

I just received my warm white AAA light. 

Initial, out of the box and twist on impression is that it is very nice and eye pleasing - especially when compared side by side to the cool white version. 

Winner for Mag here...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 6, 2018)

Any chance on getting some pics wacbzz? Also what temp or thereabouts would you guess it is? Trying to get an idea of how warm Maglite thinks warm is. Thanks!


wacbzz said:


> I just received my warm white AAA light.
> 
> Initial, out of the box and twist on impression is that it is very nice and eye pleasing - especially when compared side by side to the cool white version.
> 
> Winner for Mag here...


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 6, 2018)

My warm white Solitaire just came in the mail today too. My first impressions are very good. The dimensions are the exact same as the incan version and it comes in a plastic presentation box with a Duracell battery, pocket clip and a key ring cord. 

Lumens wise it is brighter than my 2AA mini mag incan or my slightly brighter Surefire E1E incan. It is, however dimmer than my Malkoff M61NLL drop-in rated at 60 lumens. So, it's between 15 and 60 lumens, I'd guess 30-40 lumens? I couldn't find any specs on the paperwork that accompanied the light. It does however, mention a 10 year warranty that does not cover battery leakage or LED failure. Hmm. I guess the days of lifetime warranty are over for Maglite. 

It is warmer than the Malkoff neutral drop-in, similar in color temp to Malkoff warm drop-ins. The overall beam profile is also very similar to a Malkoff drop-in, which is nice. 

Finally a USA made light worth owning that doesn't break the bank. A big thumbs up for Maglite as I wasn't interested in any of their LED lights previously. I own a few of their incan's and still use my incan Solitaire regularly for roaming the house late night without waking Mrs. BS, but the harsh-white pencil beams of the rest of their line didn't thrill me. I can hardly wait until the warm white XL 50 hits the big auction site as I will definitely be getting one. :twothumbs


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 6, 2018)

"_warm white LEDs avoid eye strain because it is a natural light similar to the sun’s ray unlike regular white LEDs. ._"

lol, warm white is natural like sunlight.. riiiight

lets see some side by side beamshots of the warm natural sunlight from MagLite, next to a 4000k N219
and
show me a CRI test (such as the palm of your hand, and a red apple), for the two lights

my bet is red things will look brown with a MagLite warm LED.. theres no mention of the CRI, nor the color temperature, anybody have facts?


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 6, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> "_warm white LEDs avoid eye strain because it is a natural light similar to the sun’s ray unlike regular white LEDs. ._"
> 
> lol, warm white is natural like sunlight.. riiiight
> 
> ...



FUD.....A made in USA flashlight for less than $20 shipped to my door, it's a winner.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

gurdygurds said:


> Any chance on getting some pics wacbzz? Also what temp or thereabouts would you guess it is? Trying to get an idea of how warm Maglite thinks warm is. Thanks!


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2018)

I got a chill see-ing those photos... like when you step indoors from being out in the cold for a while...
That's warm alright.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

Those photos are just quick iPhone 5s snaps. I also couldn’t figure out how to put all three photos in the same post...


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

Top to bottom...

Mag WW
SF Titan
4Sevens High CRI
Mag CW


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

Tonight, I can take photos of this light with a Malkoff M61W (which is _supposed to be _3000k), a Malkoff High CRI 2 and a Sofirn SF36W (which is _at least_ 3000k). 

Also, a Mag incan and some others...


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks Wacbzz! Tint looks really good and comparison to 3k will be perfect :twothumbs


wacbzz said:


> Tonight, I can take photos of this light with a Malkoff M61W (which is _supposed to be _3000k), a Malkoff High CRI 2 and a Sofirn SF36W (which is _at least_ 3000k).
> 
> Also, a Mag incan and some others...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 6, 2018)

In for the incan vs new mag pix.


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 6, 2018)

In my previous post, I compared the new Solitaire beam profile to the Malkoff M61 drop-ins. I'd like to clarify. The overall shape and spot/spill is similar but the beam on the Maglite has more artifacts. Not horrible, like their (charming) incans, but not as clean as the Malkoff. It's not a problem for me and I didn't notice it at first. By way of comparison, the Solitaire artifacts aren't as noticeable as the rings are on the Malkoff Hound Dog Super, and everybody loves that light.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 6, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> "_warm white LEDs avoid eye strain because it is a natural light similar to the sun’s ray unlike regular white LEDs. ._"
> 
> lol, warm white is natural like sunlight.. riiiight
> 
> ...



Red looks quite red with my regular Solitaire LED that I got a couple months ago. Very easy to tell wire colors apart.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 6, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> In for the incan vs new mag pix.



Sorry...I tried but I simply cannot get a good beamshot photo with my iPhone that shows anything but a bright hotspot. I will say that this WW isn’t as warm as the incan (either the Mag AA or a SF P60), but it isn’t far off in terms of relative k. Compared to the High CRI 2, it definitely isn’t as warm. It appears ”neutralish” next to that light, but next to the supposed 3000k M61W that I own, the Mag is for sure warmer. (I wrote “supposed” because I sometimes look at its output and think that I somehow got a mislabeled M61W). It has about the same color as my 4Sevens AA mini High CRI and it is for sure warmer than my Malkoff M61LL 219 and my 4Sevens Preon 2 with the 219b in it from Craig at Illumination Supply. 

I will say say that I am really surprised at its output. Impressed really. I don’t know what LED they are using in this light, but it is for sure warmer than any other Mag that I’ve ever owned. I would - in an instant - purchase a C cell Mag if this emitter were in it. If they advertise this new Spectrum series correctly, they will sell a ton of these lights.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 7, 2018)

Can any one photograph the new warm LED vs the old cool LED in the same picture? Like looking down into the reflector? I’m really hoping this LED will have a larger die and therefore a larger hot spot. That’s my only real gripe about my older XL50. The hotspot is crazy crazy small.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> Top to bottom...
> 
> Mag WW
> SF Titan
> ...



awesome photo
congrats
the WW looks really nice!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks wacbzz. Your words were probably better than a photo. 
The photos above has the look like the beam is brown. But when you wrote it isn't quite as warm as the incan. 
Bam!, that was music to my eyes. 

An iPhone is a very suitable camera for getting colors pretty correct. So I don't mean to sound like your pix weren't worthy. They too told a story. Especially the WW vs a 219. Makes me wonder if Mag hasn't co-opted with Nichia for this series....

Now the beam of the XL50. I hope they keep that bazooka beam.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 7, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Now the beam of the XL50. I hope they keep that bazooka beam.



By "bazooka beam," are you referring to the pencil thin, tunnel vision, laser beam of light?

If you are, that means one of us is gonna be disappointed, because I'm praying for a larger emitter to help provide a larger, less glaring and intense hotspot. I just literally find the XL50s beam to be harsh at close range because it puts so much light on a tiny point. It does work well at distance, especially compared to the 139 lumen output on mine. I know they put out 200 lumens now.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

Are these available on Amazon?


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> Especially the WW vs a 219. Makes me wonder if Mag hasn't co-opted with Nichia for this series....



which photo has a N219?
the High Cri 47s has an 85 CRI XPG afaik, and it looks very similar.. so my guess is the Mag is using an XPG

I certainly would like to see the mag next to a nichia, did I miss a pic?


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

I won't be disappointed either way. I'll still have my old one, blumens and all...

Yes bazooka beam refers to the beam being shot out of the front end like from a bazooka. Vast distance coverage is obtainable from a small light. I use mine at work as a target lighter... sorta like a laser pointer to show others an object long before they approach it. Pointing out an overhead wire to a dump truck driver who will be passing under it with his bed raised and such.

If it were the only light I carry I'd definitely not like the beam.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Let’s try this again, this time without the adult beverages...taken with an iPhone 5s so YMMV.

Left to right: Malkoff M61W - Mag WW - Malkoff M61LL 219






Left to right: Mag WW - Malkoff M61LL 219






Left to right: Mag WW - 4Sevens Preon 2 w/219 from Illumination Supply


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

And one last one...

Left to right: Mag WW - SF P60


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

jon_slider said:


> which photo has a N219?
> the High Cri 47s has an 85 CRI XPG afaik, and it looks very similar.. so my guess is the Mag is using an XPG
> 
> I certainly would like to see the mag next to a nichia, did I miss a pic?



I thought the foursevens he showed was the 219... oops.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

As you guys can see, my iPhone automatically adjusts for each picture and given the output of some of these lights, makes the Mag WW really warm. It is not, but most importantly, IMO, it is very eye pleasing.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2018)

the High Cri 47s has an 80? CRI XPG afaik, and it looks very similar.. so my guess is the Mag is using an XPG

I certainly would like to see the Mag next to a nichia, did I miss a pic? 

otoh, I think the XPG is a very good option, and my guess is thats what this pic shows (possibly a 3000k 80 CRI model?)


wacbzz said:


>



as far as the beam, though I agree the XPL would have a wider hotspot, Imo the pencil beam is due to the design of the reflector, and I agree it is not a close range indoor beam. Its supposed to reach out down a dark alley, to help spot the Cat(Burglar)..


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Left to right:

4Sevens Preon 2 w/219 - Mag WW - 4Sevens AA High CRI - Malkoff M61W


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> Left to right:
> 
> 4Sevens Preon 2 w/219 - Mag WW - 4Sevens AA High CRI - Malkoff M61W



Awesome job!
Can you please post a picture of led on the mag because the pictures of LEDs is bad quality can't see them well..


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think this is xpg? Because it's so small..


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Awesome job!
> Can you please post a picture of led on the mag because the pictures of LEDs is bad quality can't see them well..



Here you go...


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> Here you go...



Thank you 1000000 times my brother [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

Did you like the tint? To your eyes which one is better nichia or this one?


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Here is the WW next to the original:


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Did you like the tint? To your eyes which one is better nichia or this one?



Love the tint.

I’m more of a warm white than neutral guy, so to my eyes, the emitter used here is better. The Nichia is very nice, but just not as “easy,” if that makes any sense.


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah, enormous difference!


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> Love the tint.
> 
> I’m more of a warm white than neutral guy, so to my eyes, the emitter used here is better. The Nichia is very nice, but just not as “easy,” if that makes any sense.



Yeah, I know exactly what you mean. Did order from Amazon?


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Jan 7, 2018)

xxo said:


> Now if Mag would come out with a 1 AA XL50, they would really have something! I don't like the idea of using 3 AAA's and a battery carrier when you can basically get the same power from a single AA in a slightly slimmer form factor, but that's just me.



Exactly my thinking when I bought my last headlamp and edc. I got tired of carrying 3xaa when I thought I might need a spare.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Did order from Amazon?



No. I ordered from the Bay.

And just for photo reference, here is the WW vs the CW original:


----------



## Nichia! (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> No. I ordered from the Bay.
> 
> And just for photo reference, here is the WW vs the CW original:



Man it looks awesome! Thank you for sharing [emoji106]


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Nichia! said:


> Man it looks awesome! Thank you for sharing [emoji106]



It is awesome. While that photo makes it seem really, really warm, it isn’t. It is warm, but my iPhone, when comparing its output to a really white emitter, makes it look even warmer. 

It is not a neutral light and if one expects a 219, they will be disappointed. I, however, have already sent Mag a letter asking them to put this emitter (or one with the same k output) in their lights. :twothumbs


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> It is awesome. While that photo makes it seem really, really warm, it isn’t. It is warm, but my iPhone, when comparing its output to a really white emitter, makes it look even warmer.
> 
> It is not a neutral light and if one expects a 219, they will be disappointed. I, however, have already sent Mag a letter asking them to put this emitter (or one with the same k output) in their lights. :twothumbs



Thank you!!!

An ML25LTW would do nicely. 
(vs an ML25LT or IT)


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2018)

wacbzz said:


> Left to right:
> 
> 4Sevens Preon 2 w/219 - Mag WW - 4Sevens AA High CRI - Malkoff M61W



your photos are outstanding!.. I only wish you listed al the LED types, instead of the flashlight models (forces me to do a lot of hunting for info)

anyway the Mag WW definitely looks smaller than the 219, and that 47s High Cri definitely looks similar to my XPG (still not sure about what is in the Mag WW, but its tiny, and does not look quite the same as the XPG, it might be something else..)

I have an XPG, and it also looks smaller than my N219s





same lights in same order:





I really like the tint of the XPG, better than the overly yellow N219c.. the N219b is an outlier, its one of the special 9080 versions and is unusually violet/blue to my iPhone (and to my eyes), although it also has a LOT of pink in it, when shined on my hand..

I hope someone figures out what LED the Mag is actually using...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 7, 2018)

It don't matter to me if it's a Nichia, CREE or a BR549c...
I like what I'm seeing in the words and the pix.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Jan 7, 2018)

Well, you certainly won't find me complimenting [email protected] much around here, but I have to give them kudos for coming out with a nice tint choice.


----------



## jon_slider (Jan 7, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> I like what I'm seeing in the words and the pix.



I agree completely! Buy it Now


----------



## eh4 (Jan 7, 2018)

If only these had 4 power levels instead of two levels and two blink modes... oh well. 

Warm white, user selectable high to low, or low to high, 1-2%, 7-8%, 25%, 100% would make for a light that I could give or recommend to all of my non flashaholic friends and family.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jan 7, 2018)

Sure...tease the Canadians with key words like "warm" and "output impressive" ... as it's too bad it's pretty much unobtainium for us.


----------



## xxo (Jan 8, 2018)

eh4 said:


> If only these had 4 power levels instead of two levels and two blink modes... oh well.
> 
> Warm white, user selectable high to low, or low to high, 1-2%, 7-8%, 25%, 100% would make for a light that I could give or recommend to all of my non flashaholic friends and family.






Actually the beacon blink mode is not that bad, I find it more useful than strobe (or at least less annoying), but most casual users probably will never use these modes and fast forget they are there. Would rather have another mode instead of SOS though.


----------



## GasganoFJ60 (Jan 9, 2018)

Looks like I'm getting some new lights...


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 10, 2018)

xxo said:


> ...most of the public seems to prefer cool white...


Only because cool white has a bigger output number on the package, and everybody knows bigger is better, right? :shakehead

That said, these are tempting, but the price is rather high compared to their regular line, and I'm not seeing tint or CRI in the specifications, so who knows what "warm white" really means. However, the reports here are certainly promising.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 10, 2018)

Got mine in the mail today. I dipped my toe with a solitaire since it was the first light available on the bay. I’m pretty sure I’m going to be getting a MIniMag AAA. I’m guessing maybe like 3200K and colors look really promising. A pretty good doppelgänger for an incandescent pushed harder than one AAA could push. Gotta wait for night to really see. I think Mag might have done their homework on tint and color rendering. 

Why aren’t these mainstream?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Jan 10, 2018)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Why aren’t these mainstream?


Probably because most consumers will always go for the bigger lumen number, and Maglite would look like they were behind the competition when all the other lights on the peg-board at the big-box-store boasted a higher output. Unless they invested in some consumer education, such as an in-store display with two color charts, one illuminated by a cool white LED, and the other illuminated by warm white, so that the consumer can see the side-by-side difference with his own eyes.


----------



## LightObsession (Jan 10, 2018)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> Why aren’t these mainstream?



They just became available, so they haven’t had a chance to become mainstream, yet.

Plus, they cost twice as much as the regular LED Solitaire, which I think has a good tint and quite good color rendering.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 10, 2018)

The _only _thing that I think is missing on this new light is a new textured/orange peel reflector to go along with it. IMO, this light would be so much better without the really bright hotspot...


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 11, 2018)

MagLite seems to love their smooth molded plastic reflectors.

Does anyone know if the MagLites have PWM? The camera tricks don’t always work for me...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2018)

I have not detected any PWM in my ML50's or 300's.

The bright spot _is_ Maglite. They build throwers. Always have and probably always will. 
Maybe they'll release some special edition flooders in time. But their intended market likes the bright spot.

Trying very hard to resist....
ZBattery says they'll have some Solitaires in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## wacbzz (Jan 11, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The bright spot _is_ Maglite. They build throwers. Always have and probably always will.
> Maybe they'll release some special edition flooders in time. But their intended market likes the bright spot.



Yeah, I understand. I was just hoping that my post would bring someone out of the woodwork that has made a textured reflector with something other than hairspray for their Maglite...


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 11, 2018)

I used engine block enamel on a classic reflector. Still had a hot spot but the beam was a lot less ugly. 

I had a really ugly beam on a $5 checkout light that touted "nichia LED". Not that the spot bugged me but an ugly yellow ring around the spot was awful. I called it my "fried egg beam" light. 
I took a scotch brite pad to the lens and did an X pattern a few times. It worked but.... it had a tic-tac-toe pattern when shined on a wall. That dam yellow ring was nearly gone though. A few more X scuffs in a alternating pattern was done and little by little the yellow ring disappeared and so did the X's. The spot was expanding with each try without turning into a flooder. So then I took it outdoors after dark to check the spot and scuffed a bit more to spread the spot out a little more, which blended better with the spill while hardly affecting the throw. 
It ended up that fried egg beam turned out very similar to a $5 check out counter light with a nice Malkoff-ish beam.

You can get plastic Maglite lenses at flashlight lens.com for a couple of bucks and experiment that spot away.


----------



## badbs101 (Jan 24, 2018)

Just letting everyone know the XL50's are available on the large auction site now. I was going to get one but, as much as I like my Spectrum Series (Warm-White) Solitaire, I think I'll pass on the XL 50. I think the beam will be too tight for my EDC needs. I find intense hot spots to be a bit much for the type of general use work I do with a flashlight. The Solitaire has a nice gentle hot spot and the warm white is easy on the eyes. 

Also, the price on the Spectrum Series XL 50 (little over $50) is a bit high. It will probably come down as more vendors start to carry it.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks for the info.

I figure on waiting until March and celebrate March Magness 018...


----------



## konifans (Jul 16, 2018)

In my opinion the warm white tint is very close to Incandescent. The AAA Warm White is about 30 lumens. Single mode, no PWM.


----------



## konifans (Jul 16, 2018)

I also received the AA Warm White LED yesterday. Man this is not good... it has PWM and I think it is just using the first generation AA LED (97lm) driver.... Maglite did not change anything but just swap a warm white LED. It is just a little bit brighter than the AAA Warm White LED. I guess if the AAA is 30 lumens, then this AA is about 40 to 50 lumens. The warm white tint is just as good as the AAA but I would recommend the AAA instead of the AA.


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 17, 2018)

it looks like they nailed the tint and the AAA is the way to go. 

It's too bad you can't find these in Canada...anywhere.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 17, 2018)

These do look great. But...for some reason, those photos are making me miss my incan Solitaire more than they're making me want a warm white LED.


LeanBurn said:


> it looks like they nailed the tint and the AAA is the way to go.
> 
> It's too bad you can't find these in Canada...anywhere.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 22, 2018)

Well after being gifted another incan Solitaire and freaking LOVING it, I pulled the trigger on a warm white Solitaire. Folks if you like the form factor and warm output these things are awesome. The output looks sooooooo close to incandescent and the beam has just enough imperfection to it, that if you weren't comparing directly side by side a lot of people would be hard pressed to say that it's not an incan light. Beam is good right from twisting it on, and if you spin it all the way out you get a nice floody dimmer looking output. The beam is honestly not that far off from the Malkoff M31w running on a AA. Not quite as bright but similar beam pattern and tint. Also I have no concrete way of measuring but the cri on this thing is really good as well when compared to a 3200k Yuji.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 22, 2018)

konifans said:


> I also received the AA Warm White LED yesterday. Man this is not good... it has PWM and I think it is just using the first generation AA LED (97lm) driver.... Maglite did not change anything but just swap a warm white LED. It is just a little bit brighter than the AAA Warm White LED. I guess if the AAA is 30 lumens, then this AA is about 40 to 50 lumens. The warm white tint is just as good as the AAA but I would recommend the AAA instead of the AA.



Just looked at the Maglite website after reading your post because I've been waiting for the AA version of the WW to come out. According to the ANSI specs they've posted, the AA is actually LESS bright than the AAA light! 

Really? 

Based on the AAA version, I was all ready to purchase this light when it came out, but there is no way I'm giving them my money for less output with the AA...:ironic:


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 25, 2018)

That actually doesn’t bother me so much. It would make a great emergency light with long runtime.


wacbzz said:


> Just looked at the Maglite website after reading your post because I've been waiting for the AA version of the WW to come out. According to the ANSI specs they've posted, the AA is actually LESS bright than the AAA light!
> 
> Really?
> 
> Based on the AAA version, I was all ready to purchase this light when it came out, but there is no way I'm giving them my money for less output with the AA...:ironic:


----------



## swtws6 (Feb 27, 2019)

I saw these a while back while browsing online. Ive recently bought myself a couple incan solitaires after realizing I couldnt find any more old stock left at any of the walmarts or target or lowes.....and realized i wanted to have some. So online it is. And now that ive been using them aroundthe house, I really like these warm mags, so i pulled the trigger on a solitaire and a 2xaaa. I kept away form the AA model as the review above doesnt sound too good.


----------



## paikeam (Feb 5, 2020)

Hello here!

I re-up this thread cause I have questions that even Maglite-France himself can not answer...

Do someone knows what are LEDs are used in the warm white versions ? Are Solitaire, Mini 2AAA and Mini 2AA still focusable ? And the XL50 ?


----------



## xxo (Feb 5, 2020)

paikeam said:


> Hello here!
> 
> I re-up this thread cause I have questions that even Maglite-France himself can not answer...
> 
> Do someone knows what are LEDs are used in the warm white versions ? Are Solitaire, Mini 2AAA and Mini 2AA still focusable ? And the XL50 ?



Don't know what LEDs they are using, but the Solitaire and the AA/AAA Mini Mags are still focusable. You can fine tune the focus on the XL50 by loosening the head a bit, but I would not consider it to be really focusable like other Mags. With the XL50's, they are pretty much optimally focused with the head tight.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 5, 2020)

What he said. 

I'll speculate a 219C because the tint looks very similar to my warm Malkoff drop in with a 219C.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Apr 8, 2020)

Single AAA solitaire red led, anyone get one? Looking to pick one up for stargazing, too bright at 33 lumens?


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Aug 15, 2021)

Does anyone have any beam shots or pics of the WW XL50? I’d love to see a picture comparison of a WW xl50 beam (or any WW mag) next to an incandescent light.


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 16, 2021)

Note, the hotspot is much rounder in real use, I just had it at an angle while taking the photo


----------



## TwiceFuzed (Aug 17, 2021)

bykfixer said:


> View attachment 15105
> 
> 
> View attachment 15106
> ...


Thanks for this! I just ordered a WW XL50.


----------



## alpg88 (Aug 18, 2021)

too little, too late, too expensive , imo


----------



## Plover (Oct 2, 2021)

nb


----------

